

Lisp Lovers, how would you fix Lisp or bring it up to date? - bootload
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?joel.3.373043.10

======
Hexstream
I'd start by asking a more specific question.

For the rest, I'd say lisp is at least _fixable_ , unlike most languages, and
that's already saying a lot. It just lacks standardization in some crucial
areas: threading, graphical interfaces, etc. There are already implementation-
specific extensions for this and compatibility libraries to write mostly
portable code for non-standard features but more standardisation would help
adoption of the language in my opinion.

